# Roamio and 3 minis with vox remote



## walkerism (Aug 16, 2001)

selling my roamio with 3 minis, vox remote and keypad remote for $300. Serious offers only.


----------



## walkerism (Aug 16, 2001)

Any takers


----------



## Nolansdad (Jun 7, 2000)

My brother may be interested. Does it have any subscription or just month to month?


----------



## walkerism (Aug 16, 2001)

It's month to month for the Roamio. The Minis have lifetime.


----------



## troy1414 (Jun 29, 2019)

Are the minis v2 or v3?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

walkerism said:


> selling my roamio with 3 minis, vox remote and keypad remote for $300. Serious offers only.


Smart folks know that without the model details you are less likely to find a buyer. There are 4 Roamio models and three mini models....


----------



## walkerism (Aug 16, 2001)

Ok. Let me look the up. Going down to $200. Where do I get the model number?


----------

